# METEOALERTA TV  Canal de webtv português sobre meteorologia



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2008 às 23:41)

boas

Abri este tópico do  projecto webtv sobre  meteorologia que estou a desenvolver com uma equipa de fanáticos meteorológicos,  para aqui poder recolher ideias, parceiros e projectos que queiram ver passar no vosso  meteoalerta tv.

Irei utilizar este espaço também para indicar entradas em directo na tv ,  novos vídeos, programação, parcerias,  etc ... 

visto que este projecto numa fase inicial irá ser amador sem qualquer fim lucrativo, vou explicar um pouco o funcionamento do mesmo.

É possível com este software que estou a utilizar, a entrada em directo de qualquer ponto do país apenas com um pc uma câmara e uma ligação a Internet, podendo assim qualquer pessoa entrar  em directo para o canal a caçar uma tempestade ou de sua casa com uma webcam.

nesta fase inicial só é possível o envio de vídeos até 100Mb e claro com o mínimo de qualidade, e em directo o tempo que for preciso.

ESTA EQUIPA ESPERA NOVOS PARCEIROS, ESPERAMOS POR TI.

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jan 2008 às 23:46)

boas

desde já um obrigado a todos.

já está feito o filme sobre o 1 evento meteorológico de 2008.

este filme foi feito já com a ajuda de vários membros deste fórum.

o filme vai ficar a passar em loop nas próximas horas.

abraços


----------



## ACalado (7 Jan 2008 às 21:28)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> desde já um obrigado a todos.
> 
> ...



bom filme parabéns


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Posso só fazer uma sugestão?

Não será possivel identificar os locais onde acontecem estes eventos?
Adorei aquela granizada toda... Onde é que foi?

Mas claro, está optimo!
Para mais tarde recordar...


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Jan 2008 às 23:29)

AnDré disse:


> Posso só fazer uma sugestão?
> 
> Não será possivel identificar os locais onde acontecem estes eventos?
> Adorei aquela granizada toda... Onde é que foi?
> ...



boas

pois é migo tens toda a razão mas eu estava a tentar fazer uma filmagem do google earth para indicar as zonas das filmagens mas ainda não tenho um software que me faça essa gravação do desktop.

para o próximo evento já vou tentar colocar isso no filme deve ficar giro.

já agora a granizada foi enviada pelo colega e meteolouco  twister   e o local é em: 

Olho Marinho no  Oeste  a 15 km de Peniche 


abraços


----------



## Nuno (7 Jan 2008 às 23:38)

Rebelo adorei o filme, podes contar cmg como repórter eheh, mais eventos nos espera, nao percam o próximo episódio pq nos tbm nao loool


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2008 às 23:48)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> desde já um obrigado a todos.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2008 às 09:22)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> pois é migo tens toda a razão mas eu estava a tentar fazer uma filmagem do google earth para indicar as zonas das filmagens mas ainda não tenho um software que me faça essa gravação do desktop.
> 
> ...



ah! Boa Boa!!!
Estou a ver que tens muito boas ideias!
No próximo evento cá estarei, pronto a contribuir.. Conta comigo

Meteolouco twister, muito bem captado!

Abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Jan 2008 às 19:24)

boas

O QUE GOSTAVAS DE VER PASSAR NO METEOALERTA TV ?

Neste momento está a ser feita uma nova grelha de programação, para isso contamos com a tua ajuda, dá a tua opinião.

abraços


----------

